
The Next Real Estate Crisis - prakash
http://www.businessweek.com/print/lifestyle/content/jun2008/bw2008065_526168.htm
======
hugh
Why do they never find anyone to interview for these articles who hasn't gone
and made an apallingly stupid decision? Like this woman:

"The option ARM was initially a blessing and then a curse for Deborah Shaw, a
52-year-old systems analyst for Santa Cruz County, Calif. In 2004 she bought a
$575,000 two-bedroom house with her boyfriend with a 40-year fixed mortgage.
But when she and her boyfriend split..."

Even leaving aside the fact that it's a bad idea to buy a house with someone
you're not married to, why would a 52-year-old get a 40-year mortgage anyway?

